# 20 something skincare



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope you ladies can help me. I turn 27 next week and am having a hard time with that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not so much the age but my skin that i'm having problems with. I try to treat my skin well by staying out of the sun and wearing spf everyday but i'm still noticing fine lines on my forehead and around my eyes. I'm looking for advice from other 20-30 somethings on skincare. What is your routine? What is a good moisturizer,eye cream, etc for someone my age? Thank you girls. I just love this board.


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2006)

I will be 27 in December and although I have pretty good skin I am still worried about wrinkles. I started taking good care of my skin when I was 16 so thankfully I don't have any lines yet. I think the key is to have a really good moisturizer to keep your skin hydrated. I have used Philosophy products for about 6 years. Their Hope in Tube Lip and Eye Cream works wonders and I highly recommend it. It's very dense so when you put it on you instantly feel moisturized. Last year I decided to try MAC's Fast Response Eye Cream and I started to notice a sleep line(when I would sleep on my stomach I would wake up with a line underneath one of my eye's) and immediately switched back to Philosophy and it disappeared. 

Here is a link to some of the Philosophy Products I use and how I like them.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=38977


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Enchanted Eye Cream, although I'm only 18 I do alot to my eyes with makeup, and it definitely has helped them firm up. If you have a Lush store nearby definitely stop in, talk to the SAs about your skin type and concerns and they'll hook you up with a good cleanser and moisturiser. They also have great biofresh masks, they last about 1 month because they are made with fresh ingredients and active enzymes. Aisha is a great mask to perk up your skin, and I've heard great results stories. www.lush.com


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 10, 2006)

biotherm age fitness


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice ladies. I will look into the products you mentioned. Julie, I was looking on Sephora.com and Philosophy has a Makeup Optional Kit. Have you ever heard of it? Set includes an 8 oz Purity Made Simple cleanser, 2 oz Hope In A Jar moisturizer, 1 oz When Hope Is Not Enough A.M. Serum, and a .5 oz Hope in a Tube Eye and Lip Firming Cream, plus two (two-applications) Microdelivery Vitamin C Foils all for $68.00. It seemed like a good deal to me what do you think? I may go pick this up this weekend. Thanks again. Also would I need to purchase anything else to go with the kit? A night cream or anything like that?


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddictgirlie* 
_Thanks for all the advice ladies. I will look into the products you mentioned. Julie, I was looking on Sephora.com and Philosophy has a Makeup Optional Kit. Have you ever heard of it? Set includes an 8 oz Purity Made Simple cleanser, 2 oz Hope In A Jar moisturizer, 1 oz When Hope Is Not Enough A.M. Serum, and a .5 oz Hope in a Tube Eye and Lip Firming Cream, plus two (two-applications) Microdelivery Vitamin C Foils all for $68.00. It seemed like a good deal to me what do you think? I may go pick this up this weekend. Thanks again. Also would I need to purchase anything else to go with the kit? A night cream or anything like that?_

 
I have dry/sensitive skin and I use everything in that kit now. I get mine from QVC on Auto-Delivery so I don't run out and it's the same price. As far as a night cream goes, I sometimes use Philosophy Hope in a Jar Moisturizer or Philosophy Replenishing Night Cream. It just depends on how dry my skin is feeling although lately I have been using the Night Cream more because my skin is extra dry in the winter. I think just the kit would be great to start out with because you can use the Hope in a Jar Moisturizer for day and night and then if you like the products and would like a night cream you can try the Replenishing Night Cream. I really love Philosophy products and if you have any questions about any of the products let me know because I think I have used almost all of their products.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 10, 2006)

I have normal/oily skin which is still acne prone even though i'm soon to be 27 =(. I will pick this kit up tomorrow. Thank you again !!!!!!!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

27 was hard age for my skin...of course 29 going on 30 seems to be too! 28 was great!

I firmly think that it's not so much what skincare is right for your age but what skincare is rigth for you skin.

I do think you should give Biotherm a chance. I am seeing a huge difference in my skin.

As for wrinkles check out L'Oreal's line that has Retinol A in it.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out Lancomes skincare problems, they are a bit on the pricy side (for me anyways ) BUT THEY WORK WONDERS ON MY SKIN!


----------



## exodus (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm 24 (well, turning 24 on Tuesday so technically I'm still 23, but I digress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and my skin is combination/oily with a tendency to have hormonal breakouts on my chin. My skincare mostly consists of Biotherm, I swear by the stuff. I tried LUSH for a while, but for some reason putting any kind of oils on my face spells breakouts, so I swicthed back to my oil free moisturisers from Biotherm and my skin's back to normal. I highly recommend them


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_biotherm age fitness_

 
 I totally agree


----------



## jasper17 (Feb 12, 2006)

I never thought I would say this - maybe because I always associated Oil of Olay with my grandmother - but Oil of Olay for refining your skin is some good stuff.  They have a couple products that are way beyond my expectations for a drug store brand.  I really like the Thermal Polisher, the Regenerating Cleanser, the Daily Regenerating Serum and my newest thing is the Total Effects Night Firming Cream.  Surprisingly (since I haven't had great luck with this kind of product in the past as my skin is oily, break-out prone and sensitive with dry patches) these all do what they're supposed to and don't cause any additional issues with my skin.  

I do swap the Regenerating Cleanser with Tea Tree Cleanser from Evan Healy - she also has some oils that are meant to help fight aging and if you don't see anything in the q and a section for what you're looking for, you can email her and she can help you figure out a regimen based on your concerns.  

As for a daily mositurizer, I like Mary Kay Timewise - my only gripe is that I don't think it has a SPF in it.  Otherwise, it works great and isn't greasy and doesn't cause breakouts.  

My eye cream is from Origins - Calm Balm - and it's really good stuff, too.  

Good luck!  Good skin care has been my holy grail ever since I started getting closer to (and have now gone past) 30


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 13, 2006)

I went out and bought a ton of Biotherm products several months ago because everyone was raving about them here. I just didn't feel like they did anything for me =(. I did like this one mask but I forget the name of it. I didn't try the age fitness thing though so I may have to give that a try someday. I've also tryed Lancome because a family member works for them so I get lots of freebies to try but aren't thrilled with the way they work on me either. I do like Olay Products though and that's what I was using just looking for something different. I really like the Anti Aging Anti Blemish face wash from them. But I went out to the mall Saturday morning and picked up the Philosophy kit. So far i'm loving it. I love the Hope in a Jar and the eye cream !! It feels wonderful. Thanks again for the suggestions ladies.


----------



## user3 (Feb 13, 2006)

You also might want to take a look at Serious Skin Care line. A friend of mine loves this line. She has been pushing it on me for months. She just gave me a few bottles and I must say I really like so far. 

However I have my biotherm to use but I am going to see how the 2 compare.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 13, 2006)

I've never heard of Serious Skin Care. Where can I buy it? Thanks.


----------



## user3 (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.seriousskincare.com/

They also sell it on HSN.com

I get samples from them all the time but I mean what can you tell from a sample.
The Ice age wrinkle cream is great. My friend gave me a huge sample to test it out. Loved it the first time! She doesn't sell it but you'd think she did! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2006)

I've tried some things from Serious Skin Care and I ended up sending them all back but just because it didn't work for me doesn't mean it won't work for you. I bought a couple of different kits(don't remember which ones because it was  about 2 years ago) but they never worked. They made my skin feel tight,red and irritated. I really wanted the products to work so I think I must of tried 3 different kits but none of them worked for me. I also tried to make Biotherm work for me but I didn't have any success. I think my problem is that I have very sensitive dry skin and most products just don't hydrate me enough.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

Aesop has done wonders for my skin. I was pretty sick from 22-24 and bang, turned 26 and started to look really drained of youth. Aesop's moisturisers brought back vibrancy to my skin.

That and a good diet, and trying to drink more water/less tea.


----------

